# Dragonfly macro-closeup , Please comment !



## pinkermun (Aug 12, 2009)

Below is my new post , I 's tried my best , but it's seams something unsatisfied , I don't know so clear about my post's problem, please comment and criticize . Thanks you !

1.





2





3





4





5


----------



## DigitalScape (Aug 12, 2009)

You images look a bit over exposed (except for the last one), and it looks like your are using flash (on camera flash?).  The images also look like there is a slight focusing issue or lens motion that is causing the images not to be very sharp (the last image looks like the sharpest of the the series).  Your images do not have the EXIF info, so I can not see what your camera settings were for these images.


----------



## pinkermun (Aug 12, 2009)

Dear John Holland , Thanks you for your comments, Yes, My Pics are not sharp enough and the colors are so showy and over eposure ...thanks 

I 's vistit your phototream , really impress me so much, you are Pro ...:thumbup:


----------

